# Walking staff



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

I made walking staff out of hard wood maple(like butcherblock wood) and walnut. I worked the shaft with a pattern for grip. It is well oiled and bees waxed. I finished off the bottom with an alpine spike. Kind of like an irish fighting stick. Great for the loose dirt on the hills in the creeks any where i go, it goes. Of course like Theodore Roosevelt once said..."Walk softly and carry a big stick".


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice Robby!  Must of taken you some time to produce it.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nicely done, the point is killer!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Very nice Robby!  Must of taken you some time to produce it.


No not really i do alot of wood carvings. A walking stick is a walk in the park.  Here is a few of my crazy creations. 


Above.- Pin oak walking stick. Removing the bark was like pulling teeth.

Below is various heads in driftwood and pine knots.









This one below is a 300 year old pine knot. Yes i counted the rings with a jewelers loupe.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow those are some great carvings!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Wow those are some great carvings!


Thankyou Troutmaster08. I like to keep the wood natural. No paint or stain. It keeps me busy on a rainy day.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> Very nicely done, the point is killer!


Ebay purchase it is an alpine spike.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 23, 2020)

Totally insane!  Great work, great talent!  Nicely done Robby.  The third one looks like my grandfather !  lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy man right!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Totally insane!  Great work, great talent!  Nicely done Robby.  The third one looks like my grandfather !  lol


Your grandfather must be a handsome man!   I made it to look like my brother.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 23, 2020)

Robbybobby I am amazed at how awesome your carvings are. You could have a great business making cool walking canes


----------



## embe (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice, the one carving reminds me of a King Crimson album cover


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Robbybobby I am amazed at how awesome your carvings are. You could have a great business making cool walking canes


Really? Noone ever told me that i had any talent thanks. All the people i show my stuff to always feel the need to critique harshly. Round here everybody nitpicks everything I show them. No more showing anyone but you guys. I like your responce budd, Thanks!


----------



## Bufflehead (Apr 24, 2020)

These are


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

embe said:


> Nice, the one carving reminds me of a King Crimson album cover


The one you basically are looking up the guys nostrels. I remember that one.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made walking staff out of hard wood maple(like butcherblock wood) and walnut. I worked the shaft with a pattern for grip. It is well oiled and bees waxed. I finished off the bottom with an alpine spike. Kind of like an irish fighting stick. Great for the loose dirt on the hills in the creeks any where i go, it goes. Of course like Theodore Roosevelt once said..."Walk softly and carry a big stick".View attachment 205925View attachment 205926


???


----------

